
An Electric Pickup Truck Could Pull a Freight Train–Here's How - laurex
https://www.wired.com/story/electric-ford-f150-pulls-a-train-friction-physics/
======
ksaj
Of course they didn't demonstrate whether any of their other trucks (or a
Honda Civic for that matter) could do it. Wow everyone and end the video
before anyone asks realistic questions.

To me, this is some Derren Brown level magic. Except by the end of the episode
he at least admits it was mostly snake oil.

